# Number one MUST HAVE flashlight



## Lee1959 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you had to choose the number one most indespensible must have flashlight that every person should have what would you vote for? 

My vote would be for the Photon Microlight, any version. I think everyone should have one of these small lights on their keys, around their neck, somewhere they carry it every single day. They are just too handy, to easy to carry, and too reliable not to have on ones person every single day. I think of them personally as life insurance and have literally given them to every person in my family and most friends. All told I have probably given away about 40 of them.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 13, 2008)

Surefire G2L, that is why I am giving 4 of them as gifts this year


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 13, 2008)

Dito ... the Photon !!!


----------



## aussiebob (Dec 13, 2008)

Something like an Arc AAA or any of the Fenix AAA lights, etc.

You have one on your keys, etc, and when you need light its always there. I agree they are soo handy.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 13, 2008)

If I could have but one light (PERISH the thought!) it would be my P2D Q5 with 1 and 2AA bodies!

Up it to 3 lights and my UF 505B with Dereelight 3SM Q2 5A and my hopefully soon to be acquired Zebralight H50 would be the others.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 13, 2008)

Any Maglite. Its the perfect flashlight for an ordinary person.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 13, 2008)

How about the (trumpets sound) Polarion PH 50!!! (end kingly trumpeting)


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 13, 2008)

LRI Photon's are really special items. Sadly most people here don't consider them to be "serious" lights. 
And only a handful know the runtimes of a CR2032 lithium coin cell pushing a red, yellow, turquoise or white LED... 



Sub_Umbra said:


> It's dim, but handy with very long runtime. I called off a very informal runtime test of an NV green PF with 1x2032 after ~12 days because I wanted to get the light back into my life. It was still putting out usable light.



I googled around to try and exact match this post and find the source thread. It seems I can't find it. Maybe it's too far back?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 13, 2008)

Bigbeam 166, a light to last a life time:twothumbs.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 13, 2008)

Photon Rex, small, versatile, bright, dim and no weird batteries.


----------



## Blue72 (Dec 13, 2008)

ARC AAA


----------



## farmer17 (Dec 13, 2008)

The old Surefire 6P. 
Just wondering.....How long has the SF 6P been around?


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 13, 2008)

Two must have items ... tacticool to boot


----------



## Culhain (Dec 14, 2008)

Keychain 1xAAA by Arc, Fenix or Peak.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 14, 2008)

I vote for AAA light of personal choice, which for me has been an L0D but it could be an ArcMania Extreme III or LF2 or ARC. The AAA format is the most widely useful format and compact there is! I have many photon style lights and can't argue with their usefulness, but they come in behind the AAA's.


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 14, 2008)

Whichever Fenix 1xAAA light you prefer. I like the L0D...


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 14, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> How about the (trumpets sound) Polarion PH 50!!! (end kingly trumpeting)



Haha, LOL no.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 14, 2008)

A large format reliable long runner with an LED that can run on ordinary alkaline cells. For emergency situations a larger flashlight with long runtime and a reasonable output is must have. This could be something as simple as a MagLED (like a 3D), or a mag with an after-market LED drop-in solution. The mag itself, when used at power levels that are considered "stock" is a remarkably sturdy and reliable setup.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 14, 2008)

Fenix EO1. I think just about everyone can afford it, it runs cheap, it lasts a long time, and it takes readily available batteries. The average person won't carry a large flashlight everywhere they go. They won't waste a lot of money on flashlights and batteries. They only change batteries when the light stops working and usually don't carry spare batteries or bulbs. They have to be able to buy batteries cheap at the nearest store as they can't wait for an online order to be sent to them. They don't need much light for most tasks as they think Maglites are the best and brightest they can get. Most people refuse to even carry a light as they may be viewed by their peers as being abnormal for carrying a flashlight in broad daylight. However, nobody gets hassled for having a small l.e.d. flashlight on their keychain as it's just one of the many things they happen to have on it. This is the description of the average person and many of us should remember that when suggesting expensive lights that don't take readily available batteries. I have given away lights to many family members and friends and the only light that gets edc'd is their EO1. Four family members and friends now edc an EO1, three of them are girls. 

For the rest of us, an EO1 uses one of the most efficient l.e.d.s available. It is hard anodized, has a reliable twisty switch, uses alkalines, lithiums, and rechargeables, is water resistant, and built tough. It is cheap enough to replace if it gets lost or broken. It's hard to find a better light at that price point.

Personally, I like the Photon II also, but after seeing the prices go up to $4 per cell in my local stores, I'd rather use a light that costs 50 cents to run it for 11 hours without dimming than a light that loses half it's light in half an hour and costs $8 to run.


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 14, 2008)

I carry an E01 everywhere, but sometimes it's just not bright enough. That's why I also carry a D10 everywhere, which is plenty bright on a single AA, and covers pretty much all bases (except being a bit big for a keyring, but I prefer handling a light the D10's size).


----------



## tgbydesign (Dec 14, 2008)

the number one must have light...hmmm the best bang for the dollar would be hands down a nitecore defender infinity (nitecore NDI). Runs on 1xAA battery easily accessible to replace and has very little moving parts to break down. Small enough to carry as an everyday light and has variable settings from low level (5 lumens) to high level output (130 lumens). Also comes with and emergency strobe setting at full power 130+ lumens! For a small everyday carry light packs a punch when you need it. What more can you ask for.


----------



## Thunderflash (Dec 14, 2008)

My choice will be the C2 incan or LED.. can't leave home without one.. with choices of drop ins Cree Q5, R2, Malkoff, Lumens Factory... etc


----------



## Fallingwater (Dec 14, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> My vote would be for the Photon Microlight, any version. I think everyone should have one of these small lights on their keys, around their neck, somewhere they carry it every single day. They are just too handy, to easy to carry, and too reliable not to have on ones person every single day. I think of them personally as life insurance and have literally given them to every person in my family and most friends. All told I have probably given away about 40 of them.


Same reasons, but I prefer the Fenix E01. Good quality and a battery that doesn't beg you to end its life whenever you turn the light on.


----------



## FsTop (Dec 14, 2008)

Got to be the Draco.


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 14, 2008)

One of the big reasons I chose the Photon over a single AAA light is size. I know that everyone will carry a Photon on their keys even if they wont elsewhere. A lot of people, like myself and others I know, will not carry a longer AAA light on a keychain. It makes the keys too long and they tend to swing and smack the steering column or be too bulky in the pocket. If they wont carry it on the keyring there is a chance it will get left behind, and I think it is important to have constantly. 

That is also why I choose a ultra small light over a maglight or other any other AA or CR123 light. It takes a more dedicated effort to constantly carry one which most normal people wont make. 

I even tell those that I give them to that I will change batteries for them should they need me to.


----------



## brucec (Dec 14, 2008)

My Photon II has been in my pocket every day for about 10 years. I haven't found anything better to replace it. In fact, I've only ever had to buy one for my own use. Given away a few though.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 14, 2008)

I would go with a Photon II too because they are easily replaceable and much much lighter than even the lightest 1XAAA. This means you can keep one on your car keys without risking damage to your tumblers or stick the keys in your pocket and notice any extra weight. When the OP says MUST HAVE, it think it is realistic to expect almost everyone to carry a Photon on their keyring, but an ARC or even a fenix... I don't know


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got Fenix, Surefire, limited production, and even customs and I've tried EDCing them all. In the end the light ALWAYS in my pocket is a Photon Freedom. Sure it isn't optimal, but it is so unobtrusive that it never gets left behind. It falls in that same class with my Swiss Army Classic. I'm usually not far from another light, but not far can seem very far when it is really dark. How many of you have cursed the darkness because carrying a larger light was "inconvenient". I've given so many Photons as gifts that my family groans when someone new opens one, yet a few of them actually carry them. Flashaholics in denial?


----------



## tx101 (Dec 14, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> Any Maglite. Its the perfect flashlight for an ordinary person.




Cant argue with that, cheap, well made and reliable.
The Mag is even a good foundation for a flasholics light


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 14, 2008)

Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60....enough said.


----------



## etc (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to agree with the Photon as well.I doubt the average person will use the Photon that often so battery replacement is not likely to be much of an issue.The batteries are also lithium so when an emergency arises the light should work, unlike alkalines that may fail when you need them most.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 14, 2008)

ZMZ67 said:


> I have to agree with the Photon as well.I doubt the average person will use the Photon that often so battery replacement is not likely to be much of an issue.The batteries are also lithium so when an emergency arises the light should work, unlike alkalines that may fail when you need them most.



This is why I suggest the Rex, sure it's not as small, but if a person were to use their light more, they will likely see how much it would cost to replace the batteries at Walmart or wherever and it'd likely sit without realizing they can be bought cheaper online. And you can always be sure you have a topped of battery with the Rex. Can go wrong with a Fenix E01 though.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 14, 2008)

Well this is a very personal choice.
Everyone will have different needs and desires from their one and only.

That in mind I would take the light I put into my sig line. With a C3 and a few drop-in's I could still sort of enjoy the lego factor and keep up to date when new emitters come into play without buying new lights.


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 14, 2008)

Who said anything about their one and only light. That was never the question. The question was what one flashlight would one consider a must have for every single person, irregardless of what else they might have. No mention was made of not having another light, nor if the perosn was a flashlight nut.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 14, 2008)

:mecry:


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 14, 2008)

The new Fenix *LD01* Stainless Steel:

Uses (1) AAA battery *<= available virtually everywhere*
Attaches to keychain *<= harder to lose; always handy when you need it*
Stainless Steel construction *<= tough, corrosion-resistant finish*
Very white & creamy beam *<= hard NOT to love!*
Relatively inexpensive *<= IMHO*
My $0.02 :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## Burgess (Dec 15, 2008)

Too Heavy !

:tinfoil:
_


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 15, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Too Heavy !
> :tinfoil:
> ___


 
:lolsign: :santa: :drunk: 

Good one, Burgess! / -Clive


----------



## Tiff (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll weigh in with my choice the Nitecore D10. I like the fact that it can use AA batteries and it's not that big. I've owned Photons and knockoffs of photons and they are good lights but when they break or run out of juice that's it. At least the heavier D10 you can easily get batteries for it and it's very durable. But I sure wouldn't want it on my keychain. 
For a keychain light I'd give the Nod to Photon but I'd want more light than the Photon puts out. Also I've broken 3 of them on my keychain so that's a factor as well.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 16, 2008)

I will add my vote for the L0D - good light output, small size, uses a common battery type. I also have a E01 - but my L0D beam is so much less purple!


----------



## DCP117 (Dec 17, 2008)

I want a purple SF A2! Actually, I'll take any exotic colored SF, but those purple A2s rock!


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 17, 2008)

DCP117 said:


> I want a purple SF A2! Actually, I'll take any exotic colored SF, but those purple A2s rock!




The question of the OP and thus the topic of this thread:



> If you had to choose the number one most indespensible must have flashlight that every person should have what would you vote for?




Now ... I consider your asnwer off-topic. Like a lot of answers in this thread. Now ... why do I post this remark? Because I think this is a bothersome tendency on the forum that is becoming more and more prominent.

The question is disregarded and the ansers are a lot about what a member likes and wants. This is however not what the OP wants in most cases. Typically, the "which light" threads get ruined that way. You have seen one, you know them all. And this is not only because of the inflation of those threads, but also because of the useless answers.

In closing ... think about it ... what would you like as an answer to your question ... a remark about what the others want, or what they think what you might like. 
Such answers should use the expertise of those answering to further the knowledge of those who ask. 

:nana: ... and ... carry on.

bernie


----------



## MManley (Dec 17, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60....enough said.



+1


----------



## herrgurka (Dec 17, 2008)

+1 for the Fenix LD01, stainless steel or aluminium for those of us who like to travel lightly. Mine is attached to my car keys which I usually carry on me all the time. AAA:s are easily available almost everywhere and at least until now the LD01 has satisfied my (rather humble) requirements perfectly (searching for stuff in my garage or behind office computers etc). My specimen has a nice warmwhite tint and a perfectly centered LED and beam. I also like its tactile qualities as a sort of secular rosary to play with during boring meetings (i.e. most meetings I have to attend). As of now I have fortunately managed to refrain from lighting any meeting participant in the eye, but that may only be a question of time, if only to wake her/him up


----------



## Zenster (Dec 17, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60....enough said.


 
I'll "almost" 2nd that except for the M60 part; too short a runtime.

I'd go with a 6P sporting the M60L head. 
"Almost" (there's that word again  ) as bright as the M60 but with double or more the runtime and with a beam just as beautiful.


----------



## NA8 (Dec 17, 2008)

3+ cell MagLED. 

Cheap, simple, efficient, adequate, and tactical if necessary.


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd have to second something along the lines of a 3D MagLED. The photons and single AAA lights are all very handy and convenient, but I find that when I am using something along those lines, its a matter of convenience. If I didn't have the light, I could still be content. When I think of situations when you really NEED a light, I think of things like a flat tire on a dark road, looking for a lost item or person in the woods, keeping morale high during an extended power failure, etc. Situations where if you don't have a light, you could be in trouble. For those situations I think of a bigger light for longer run time and larger reflector..like the big Mag. I know its not a technically advanced light, but it's dependable, widely available, and runs on common batteries.


----------



## maxa beam (Dec 17, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Two must have items ... tacticool to boot



A photon? I'm disappointed in you!

Anyways, a U2 probably.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 17, 2008)

ra twisty 120


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 17, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> A photon? I'm disappointed in you!
> 
> Anyways, a U2 probably.




:nana:
"Every person", not me. A Photon might be carried by a lot of people and they might have it with them when they need it.

But I agree about the big Mag. When at home, it is preferrable to the Photon, obviously. A big MagLED carries you a long way and is affordable and KISS to use. Maybe really a Mag. Oh boy. :green:

bernie


----------



## herrgurka (Dec 17, 2008)

A big Mag is, well, big. Really big. Nice to have around but rather annoying when dropped on your toes. Maybe I have to stop playing with my flashlights


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2008)

The thread might as well be titled "If you could only have one light"

My answer would still be my P2D CE Q5 along with an L1 and L2 body.

But P2D primarily because it's easily EDCed....

Sure, something big and decently bright around the house.


----------



## Monkiee (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the E2DL would be the best choice for me :]. The way it looks and the amount of output that it throws out it just warms my heart. Also it has 2 stages so in edc ill probably be using the 5 lumen setting most of the time and the high setting for kicks :twothumbs. Also the run times on both settings are pretty long. 76 hours with 5 lumens and about 2 hours on the m60 beating beam. Well this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 18, 2008)

Monkiee said:


> I think the E2DL would be the best choice for me :]. The way it looks and the amount of output that it throws out it just warms my heart. Also it has 2 stages so in edc ill probably be using the 5 lumen setting most of the time and the high setting for kicks :twothumbs. Also the run times on both settings are pretty long. 76 hours with 5 lumens and about 2 hours on the m60 beating beam. Well this is just my 2 cents.


 
Well said. You'll certainly get no argument from me!!! :twothumbs

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 18, 2008)

GPB said:


> I'd have to second something along the lines of a 3D MagLED. The photons and single AAA lights are all very handy and convenient, but I find that when I am using something along those lines, its a matter of convenience. If I didn't have the light, I could still be content. When I think of situations when you really NEED a light, I think of things like a flat tire on a dark road, looking for a lost item or person in the woods, keeping morale high during an extended power failure, etc. Situations where if you don't have a light, you could be in trouble. For those situations I think of a bigger light for longer run time and larger reflector..like the big Mag. I know its not a technically advanced light, but it's dependable, widely available, and runs on common batteries.


Just our differing opinions, maybe, but along the same lines that many have suggested the Photon, I still feel a single cell AA/AAA, multi-level light to be the best choice of all. That could mean a lot of different lights, but it at least to me means one capable of throwing a bit of light, which leaves out the Photon, but one also capable of conserving power and stepping down when applicable, meaning definitely a multi-level light. 

In closing this post, I have used L0D's for many situations where I really needed light and have seldom found it lacking except for when I wanted the light to be very low.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 18, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> The thread might as well be titled "If you could only have one light"




No, it couldn't. Or better ... it shouldn't, but it can now.

This is the question of the OP:



> If you had to choose the number one most indespensible must have flashlight that every person should have what would you vote for?


It is not about you. It is about "every person" that is everything but you (or us) for this thread, as "every person" is not a flashaholic.

bernie


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 18, 2008)

In that case, 3D Mag w/Malkoff

Mayo


----------



## lctorana (Dec 18, 2008)

The one that everybody MUST have? No matter what?

That's a no-brainer. It has to be a sealed-beam lantern.

Energizer 9101IND (current model "Big Jim")
"Big Beam" Model 664
"Big Beam" Model 666
RayOVac RAY301K
are the current production models.

Bulb-based incans, LEDs and HIDs are all nice, but once you've started on sealed beam lights, there's no turning back.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the confusion here arises when

we hafta' decide if the OP Question means . . . .


-- Everyone must HAVE (as in "own" or "possess")


OR


-- Everyone must HAVE (as in "Every Day Carry")



I'm gonna' assume the later. :tinfoil:



OK, here's *my* answer.

(as many before have similarly stated)


Certainly, everyone can carry a 1-AAA cell flashlight of their choice.

Whether they choose one of the fine Fenix models, or something else.


-- AND --


An LRI Photon coin-cell powered back-up, on their Keys.


_


----------



## fixitman (Dec 18, 2008)

All I know is, if I could afford to outfit everyone I care about with a light, it would be either 1AAA or 1AA, multi mode.

A light is only good if you have it when you need it, and it works when you need it. Every woman in my life would carry a small AAA powered light if it was in a color they liked, and pretty much every man I know would carry one if it was free.

That being said, I guess I would have to say Fenix LoD/LD01 would cover most situations and people fairly well. As another plus to the fenix, the pocket clip enables you to wear it on your hat as a headlamp, which I find extremely useful.

Now, since I am generally not made of money, pretty much everyone I care about sports a cheep coin cell light I got from Deal extreme. Paid $.50 each, and they have great reliability so far. run times and brightness are ok.

I plan on upgrading most of them to fenix E01's as soon as I can afford it. My sisters would love them. But then, all 3 of my sisters have strong practical sides :twothumbs


----------



## NA8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just food for thought in this discussion, but a Bic lighter or a Zippo would probably get you through a lot of situations that a 5mm LED would, and open the door for a more significant number one must have flashlight nomination.


----------



## savumaki (Dec 19, 2008)

Fenix P1


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 19, 2008)

For only one light I guess I'll have to go along with those saying a 1AAA light. Lots of good ones, especially the Fenix E0 and E01, with their long runtime and adequate brightness.

For those that would never settle for the limitations these lights have I think the new LiteFlux LF3XT is the current MUST HAVE in larger lights.

Geoff


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> For only one light I guess I'll have to go along with those saying a 1AAA light. Lots of good ones, especially the Fenix E0 and E01, with their long runtime and adequate brightness.
> 
> For those that would never settle for the limitations these lights have I think the new LiteFlux LF3XT is the current MUST HAVE in larger lights.
> 
> Geoff


Am I the only one who got E01's that were so purple as to be special effects lights only? I mean, I heard the same thing about Arc AAA's being purple too, but the two I just got have only a tiny spot of purple in the middle of the hot spot and have immediately become favorites.

The E01 on the other hand is on my short list of lights I hate because of how badly purple the beam was and all the recommendations for them have me wondering if I got the only two bad ones on the planet?!?  

I love my two Arc lights and if some of the E01's are anywhere near as white, smooth and wide, then maybe I'll take another stab at them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 19, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> The thread might as well be titled "If you could only have one light"
> 
> My answer would still be my P2D CE Q5 along with an L1 and L2 body.
> 
> ...


 

Not at all, there is a big difference than the light you feel everyone should have, and only having one light. I feel that everyone should have a Photon because they are handy and will always be carried and around when needed, posssibly saving their life. Not every person is going to carry a Surefire, and various other expensive lights, or a light larger than a photon simply because they will not make the effort and commitment to do so, so everyone having one would be worthless. 

However, if I could only have one light, it would not likely be a Photon because I would want something that can be used in different situations, say hunting and tracking. I would have to at that point try and balance size with something versatile enough to do every single task. In this case I might instead choose something like a Stylus Pro, brighter, yet still pocketable and easily carried.

That is the difference and why it was NOT titled "If you could only have one light".


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

Anybody who is seriouss about this hobby needs at least one of the classics (SureFire G2/6P, an ARC AAA, an Inova X5 etc) and the A2 Aviator!


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> If you had to choose the number one most indespensible must have flashlight that every person should have what would you vote for?
> 
> My vote would be for the Photon Microlight, any version. I think everyone should have one of these small lights on their keys, around their neck, somewhere they carry it every single day. They are just too handy, to easy to carry, and too reliable not to have on ones person every single day. I think of them personally as life insurance and have literally given them to every person in my family and most friends. All told I have probably given away about 40 of them.


 

Where in here did I say every person serious about flashlights, flashaholics, etc etc etc, I asked what flashlight that people considered a must have for EVERY PERSON. In every person I mean every single person, even if they really could care less abouut flashlights. 

Not what is the only flashlight should a person should own, not the only flashlight a flashlight nut should own, not what light should every flashlight person should own, sheesh...:duh2:


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 19, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Am I the only one who got E01's that were so purple as to be special effects lights only? I mean, I heard the same thing about Arc AAA's being purple too, but the two I just got have only a tiny spot of purple in the middle of the hot spot and have immediately become favorites.



I have put my E01 on my car key ring - because I don't use my car much (maybe 4 times in the last 14 weeks). I have my L0D on my Motor scooter key ring because I use that all the time (around 10,000kms of travel in 14 weeks). Really I don't have a very high opinion of the E01, my L0D is a much better light with more brightness and low & med modes - and a pretty decent tint too.

L0D = a quality light
E01 = a cheap light, with a horrible tint & a cheap reflector.

If I come across a situation where it might be appropriate to give away a cheap little AAA light then I will give away my E01. My L0D is a keeper though - it is the backup light to my EDC.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2008)

KiwiMark said:


> I have put my E01 on my car key ring - because I don't use my car much (maybe 4 times in the last 14 weeks). I have my L0D on my Motor scooter key ring because I use that all the time (around 10,000kms of travel in 14 weeks). Really I don't have a very high opinion of the E01, my L0D is a much better light with more brightness and low & med modes - and a pretty decent tint too.
> 
> L0D = a quality light
> E01 = a cheap light, with a horrible tint & a cheap reflector.
> ...


Pretty much the same as my feelings and I just wondered if lights like ours were the norm or the exception. My Arc lights I just got are so much better than the E01's I bought a few months ago for gift lights. I gave them both away, but now I want to give them something else, like an Arc or L0D so I don't have to feel guilty about giving them a special effects light.

I still stand by my personal choice for any of the 'decent' AAA lights because anyone can find a place to carry one. 

I just talked to a friend I gave an L0D to a couple months ago and he already lost it but wanted to get half a dozen of them for friends and himself too. He was very disappointed to hear that the new ones don't have the flashing modes as he and all the friends he showed them to felt the functions were well enough out of the way to be handy, but not obnoxious. For him the choice would be one of the older L0D and not the LD01. I feel they're both good choices depending on the individual.

No matter how long this thread goes on I believe there will remain two approximate camps of Photon or AAA, and I can't disagree with either one, although I belong to the second group! :wave:


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 19, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Anybody who is seriouss about this hobby needs at least one of the classics (SureFire G2/6P, an ARC AAA, an Inova X5 etc) and the A2 Aviator!



x2... I'd like to add the 2AA minimag to that list. CHEAP, USA made, hosts all kinds of drop ins.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 19, 2008)

After living with an old standard Arc AAA, Arc AA, CMG Sonic, Fenix E0, Fenix E1, etc., for a long while I'm not bothered by the tint or construction of the Fenix E01. It's just the nature of that beast (non-Luxeon or Cree LED). The E01 seems to me to be every bit as robust and probably more reliable than an Arc AAA. 

Geoff


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm different than a LOT of you.

I wear jeans with a belt. A Fenix holster right in front of my cell holster is almost un-noticed in day to day life.

P2D CE Q5 in general mode does 95% of all I need in my job.

I suppose if I worked in an office and wore slacks my opinion would change. I suppose I'd have to try a P1D CE Q5 in my front right pocket.

But the beam quality and tint of MY P2D leaves me feeling that there is nothing even on the drawing board that could knock it off my belt!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 20, 2008)

I vote for the Brinkmann 3 watt Digital Dimmable 2D CREE XR-E LED flashlight. IMO it has the perfect combination of throw and flood and a super long runtime, with 4 brightness levels.
It is one of the brightest LED flashlights I have ever held, yet on its lowest setting (0.5 watts) it puts out just enough light to see by.
It is shock resistant and I consider it my beater light. It can take lots of bangs and falls and keeps going.
It has a very deep OP reflector which explains its great combination of flood and throw. It is featherweight compared to other 2D flashlights I have held yet has turned out to be a very durable and reliable light for the few months that I have been using it. I am indeed very impressed by it!

The reason why I am voting for it is because it is just such a great all-around light. I know there are many other lights I don't have experience with that are just as good and much better than this one, but I do think this is a great light for anyone to have.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 20, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> Where in here did I say every person serious about flashlights, flashaholics, etc etc etc, I asked what flashlight that people considered a must have for EVERY PERSON. In every person I mean every single person, even if they really could care less abouut flashlights.
> 
> Not what is the only flashlight should a person should own, not the only flashlight a flashlight nut should own, not what light should every flashlight person should own, sheesh...:duh2:




Disappointing, isn't it?
No one reads what the other asks, all is about posting what "I" like.
This dilutes so many threads and makes them worthless.

bernie


----------



## 9volt (Dec 20, 2008)

If you wanted to accommodate the average internet users short attention span you could start a new thread with a more descriptive title.


----------



## sappyg (Dec 20, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> If you had to choose the number one most indespensible must have flashlight that every person should have what would you vote for?
> 
> My vote would be for the Photon Microlight, any version. I think everyone should have one of these small lights on their keys, around their neck, somewhere they carry it every single day. They are just too handy, to easy to carry, and too reliable not to have on ones person every single day. I think of them personally as life insurance and have literally given them to every person in my family and most friends. All told I have probably given away about 40 of them.


 
i like this thread... i don't have a photon but i have several of those lighthound button cell $0.99 led's i don't think about the one on my keys but it is always there. i've givin one to my wife (with all the crap she has on her keys she will never find it) and it's the only light she carries. she won't even carry the p2d i gave her but she at least has the LH button cell light on her keys. 
you can't beat $0.99 for a light... this little scorcher puts the photon in 2nd place. S... it costs less than a battery


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah... I always carry a Primary and a Back Up light.

But I got a Lighthound button cell with my 6 LumiPower switches and I put it on my key chain as a Back Up back up.


----------



## Tiff (Dec 21, 2008)

sappyg said:


> i like this thread... i don't have a photon but i have several of those lighthound button cell $0.99 led's i don't think about the one on my keys but it is always there. i've givin one to my wife (with all the crap she has on her keys she will never find it) and it's the only light she carries. she won't even carry the p2d i gave her but she at least has the LH button cell light on her keys.
> you can't beat $0.99 for a light... this little scorcher puts the photon in 2nd place. S... it costs less than a battery


 
+1 looks great! The photon is fairly expensive, looks like I will break down and order a few of these, it's only 99 cents after all.
How bright are these compared to the Photon?


----------



## ozner1991 (Dec 21, 2008)

fenix e01
the 1 light i can lose without losing peace of mind


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello,

The number one MUST HAVE flashlight
A light that
- runs in good regulation with readily available cells (alkaline)
- is small enough to carry
- has good quality
- is simple and easy to use

So this leads me to the Fenix E01 to hang on the keychain, or, if a larger flashlight can be carried along, a Fenix L2D.

(feel free to differ)
Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## HDCharlie (Dec 21, 2008)

How about the Streamlight Nano? As versatile as the Photon or any other flat button cell light, but at least it looks like a real flashlight.  Doesn't cost $.99, but is less than a Photon.


----------



## JCup (Dec 21, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> If you had to choose the number one most indespensible must have flashlight that every person should have what would you vote for?
> 
> My vote would be for the Photon Microlight, any version.



OK, Lee. I agree the "Photon Microlight" is darned handy. I bought a bunch of 'em from Laughing Rabbit distributors when they were $15 or more each and a white LED was a rarity that few had ever seen. Over the years I've bought maybe a couple of hundred fauxtons, including 40 from Dealextreme this year (Christmas handouts for my co-workers). At about 40 cents, they are great giveaways.

But I have considered this question (in the form of what light do I give my _friends_) as it has become sort of traditional for me to give lights as Christmas gifts.

Part of this is a cost concern in the "every person" vector. I carry a Fenix LD01 with an L92 lithium cell and I have several of these lights, the backups with Eneloops. My ideal carry light. It fits in my jeans watch pocket, and it will handle just about any personal lighting need. A pretty strong beam, a good runtime; all in a compact package. The LOD-CE Q4 I bought last Christmas has survived a year of heavy use, and even made it through a wash and dry cycle in a pair of jeans with no ill effect.

But I think a price near $50 is too much for "every person" and the expensive ($2.50 or so) lithium or the select type NiMH is difficult for everyman.

The "microlight" is a great little gizmo, but I have not found them to be truly reliable. Look closely. This little invention uses a T5 diode which was designed to be a through-hole mounted leaded component, soldered in a circuit board. The Photon works by squeezing two tin-plated leads on either side of a sandwich of two batteries. I continue to be amazed that it works at all. Why doesn't it short and run the battery down? (to answer my own question, I think it sometimes does). We have no switch, no regulation. The 6V 80 mAH batteries are actually overdriving the diode, and the current load will sink the voltage of the battery in minutes.

There are legions of people who claim to have carried one for years, and they work like new. In my pocket and with my usage, a few months is max, and the 2016's are hard to find retail at reasonable prices. But anyway, buying the $1 (or less) Chinese clones is very sensible, and having one on the keychain when you need to light a dark corner for a few seconds is great.

But the "must have" concept for my close friends is the $10 Fenix E01. This light uses a AAA alkaline that can be found anywhere for 50 cents or so, and the AAA will yield 1,000 mAh or so at the current load of the E01.

The E01 will last for years, and it can provide a lot more illumination for much longer duration. I agree that the Nichia LED in it isn't a very nice white, but it's a real value at the price, much moreso than the "Photon" which is essentially just some batteries, an LED, and a couple of plastic moldings.

The value and practicality of the E01 is unmatched, so I consider it the everyman light.


----------



## DucS2R (Dec 21, 2008)

Which is why I gave the E01's to everyone on my staff and to my kids and wife this year for Christmas. I would rather have given LOD1's, but I knew they would be overkill and most would not carry them or would lose them (and lighten my wallet a whole lot more!).

I carry an LOD1 ss on one keychain, an aluminum LOD on another, and an Aeon on the primary one. I also always have my PD20 somewhere close.

T.


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 21, 2008)

JCup said:


> The "microlight" is a great little gizmo, but I have not found them to be truly reliable. Look closely. This little invention uses a T5 diode which was designed to be a through-hole mounted leaded component, soldered in a circuit board. The Photon works by squeezing two tin-plated leads on either side of a sandwich of two batteries. I continue to be amazed that it works at all. Why doesn't it short and run the battery down? (to answer my own question, I think it sometimes does). We have no switch, no regulation. The 6V 80 mAH batteries are actually overdriving the diode, and the current load will sink the voltage of the battery in minutes.
> 
> There are legions of people who claim to have carried one for years, and they work like new. In my pocket and with my usage, a few months is max, and the 2016's are hard to find retail at reasonable prices. But anyway, buying the $1 (or less) Chinese clones is very sensible, and having one on the keychain when you need to light a dark corner for a few seconds is great.


 
Cannot argue with a well thought out answer and reasoning. I do have to say however, that I have carried 3 of those gizmos for about 10 years with perfect reliablity. I have also given out literally dozens and dozens of them and never had one fail a person I have given one to. Yes I have had to change batteries for people because changing them is more than some will be able to accomplish. But I do that willingly, and explain that to them initially upon the giving. 

I think the E01 is a great choice too, and in fact before Photons and LONG before the E01 I used to give out Maglight Solitares. The one problem I found was even that size factor was too much for quite a few people. they would not carry them on their keys. Any light over the length of a Photon is simply too long for them because they tend to swing and sometimes hit the column of their car. They also dislike the added length and weight on the keychain in their pocket with it on. They would either drop in in a purse where it got lost in the black hole, or in a pocket and it sometiimes got left in the change tray on the dresser. 

The Photon, gizmo it may be, is always on the kechain and always there. That is why I choose it. I would never argue the E01 is not an excellant choice and I probably will give them to some people who will carry one.


----------



## jag-engr (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't think of a specific _brand and model_ light that everyone should have, but more of a specific _style_ of light.

*Everyone needs a simple, one-mode AAA light.*

It could be one of several options: Arc AAA, Fenix E01, Fenix E1, Fenix E0, KD Buckle Light (35 lumen V5), Peak Matterhorn, Peak Baltic, or UltraFire ???. I intentionally excluded the Streamlight Stylus, since it is almost as big as a AA light. Obviously, the higher end options such as the Arc or a Peak would appeal more to a flashaholic, but just about anyone could see the benefit of a handy small flashlight once it's come to their rescue on some occasion. The Photons are great lights, but most people would stick it in a drawer once the battery runs down the first time and it would never again be used.


Kiessling,

Thank you for trying to keep this thread from degenerating into another "best flashlight ever" / "if you could have only one" thread. I don't know that you're going to succeed, but thank you for trying.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 22, 2008)

DucS2R said:


> I carry an LOD1 SS on one keychain, an aluminum LOD on another and an Aeon on the primary one. I also always have my PD20 somewhere close.
> 
> T.


 
Those are certainly some _excellent_ choices you made, *DucS2R*! :thumbsup: Hope they continue to serve you well for many years.

-Clive


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> One of the big reasons I chose the Photon over a single AAA light is size. I know that everyone will carry a Photon on their keys even if they wont elsewhere. A lot of people, like myself and others I know, will not carry a longer AAA light on a keychain. It makes the keys too long and they tend to swing and smack the steering column or be too bulky in the pocket. If they wont carry it on the keyring there is a chance it will get left behind, and I think it is important to have constantly.
> 
> That is also why I choose a ultra small light over a maglight or other any other AA or CR123 light. It takes a more dedicated effort to constantly carry one which most normal people wont make.
> 
> I even tell those that I give them to that I will change batteries for them should they need me to.


 
Same here. 

Most people would not carry a flashlight unless it is light and small enough to fit in their keychain like a single mode Photon clone. Ironically, they don't mind the more expensive coin batteries because the battery life with the LED is longer than their usual 2D home or car's glove compartment flashlight. It's a different story if they already own an LED light of some sort and/or a rechargeable battery with their lights because it means they're frequent and interested light users.


----------



## JCup (Dec 22, 2008)

FLT MEDIC said:


> Most people would not carry a flashlight unless it is light and small enough to fit in their keychain...



Most? 

You can easily carry an E01 on a keychain, although I assert that most any woman can fit a little AAA light smaller than a lipstick in their purse. And I wear slacks to work, but find room for a AAA light and a pocketknife with ease.

I don't disagree with the benefit of the "Photon" style light as a backup, the AAA lights have increased performance so much in the past year or two that they warrant lugging that sub one ounce light the size of your little finger that can light up a room and reach out 50 feet or more. A real light, and not a novelty. Definitely my #1.

So given that I have a fauxton on my keychain, I'll agree that it makes a good number TWO...

And probably 98% of the population carries ZERO. :sigh:


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 22, 2008)

JCup said:


> Most?
> 
> You can easily carry an E01 on a keychain, although I assert that most any woman can fit a little AAA light smaller than a lipstick in their purse. And I wear slacks to work, but find room for a AAA light and a pocketknife with ease.
> 
> ...


This is a great post and speaks fairly directly to the fact that there seems to be two different lines of thought which are in line with the OP's question. One group is thinking what light would give people the least excuses to carry a light, and the other (to which I belong) believing that there is no excuse for anyone not to be able to carry a AAA light, which offers so much more functionality and ease of feeding with the ubiquitous AAA battery.

I do know for a fact that of the people I've given L0D's to most of them had a light that used button batteries that were at that point dead and awaiting the moment in time when they would find them in the grocery store; or a Solitaire, which had dead batteries because that's what Solitaires do best, is to kill batteries without offering much functional usage.

To date almost everyone I gave an L0D to has stated that they can't leave it behind because it's so addictive to use when necessary and to show off the rest of the time. One of my friends whose wife wouldn't carry a flashlight stole the L0D I gave him! 

I can't argue with the group that feels the Photon is the best, but I'm still for the AAA light.


----------



## lighthead09 (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate to say it because it sounds so trendy, but I will always have a mini-Maglite close by. They are a dime-a-dozen and and hold up to the elements well. They were all ever I needed while in the military and 99 percent of the time I used the red lens cover. I still subscribe to the "less is more" theory when it comes to lighting. You would be surprised at how well you _can_ see in the dark once your eyes are adjusted. 

My _perfect_ flashlight for regular use would be something as small (or smaller) than a min-Maglite, has a warm yellow halogen glow to it, is practically powered (doesn't double as a searchlight), all metal, waterproof, and can last for hours on a single charge.

I hope all these "bluish-white" lights out there are just because of limited technology and a passing trend. Our eyes evolved around a yellow sun, not a blue one!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2008)

Get somebody to do you a Q2 or Q3 5A tint driven moderately and you'd have your wish.

Both AAA and Coin Cell lights have their place. I wouldn't put AAA on my keychain as it's bad enough already. It does have a Lighthound "clicky" coin cell on it though.

I carry my AAA clipped in my work shirt pocket to the left of the button.

I can carry AA or 1X 123 in my right front jeans pocket without any trouble and in fact carry my Pierce M10 with flood optic there.

Maybe E01 or New ARC AAA are bright enough. My old ARC is not bright enough for me except in pitch dark. But low of a P2D will do me swell in that situation.


----------

